# Alternative options for medications and other materials ?



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Ive been meaning to ask this for a while but I think ive been concerned about what the answer may be.
Lets say everything falls apart worst case and theres a shortage of pharmaceuticals. 
I have a couple items I wouldnt be able to live without. At least not without a lot of discomfort.
The first is antihistamines. Ive been taking several a day for the last 10-15 years. My current dose is about 40mg of citerazine per day. If I run out of these I start to itch and break out in hives within 1-2 day. Absolutely nothing else stops the itching. The doctors have identified the problem and tell me theres no solution. Last time I had to go without the antihistamines for a blood test. By the second day it was so bad I sanded large areas of skin off and it had no effect on the itching. Now In have scars from that. I was moments away from using a blowtorch to stop the itching them I gave in and took the antihistamines instead. Theres really no way to effectively stockpile enough antihistamines for a prolonged situation. Sooooo im pretty worried about that. Im trying to find alternative sources possibly naturally available antihistamines ?

The other item which isnt as significant. Is tooth paste for sensitive teeth. This I could probably stockpile enough for a few years but id like other options. I brush once a day if not more my whole life and I have by far the worst teeth out of a family of non brushers... Hmmmmm makes you wonder huh. If I stop brushing with the sensetivity protection stuff it doesnt take long before my teeth are almost too sensitive to eat or drink. They start to feel odd and I pick at them and the enamel actually comes off. The dentist says they dont know, it probably just genetics...

So I was hoping some folks might know some other options. I also got thinking about other items we use on a day to day basis and if there are lists available of alternative options like a chemical equivalency list sort of thing.

Thanks!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You say that your doctors have identified your allergy, but there is no solution.
I know many folks who's allergies have become more manageable or completely gone away just because they moved to a different climate.
Any chance a change of scenery might ease the symptoms?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

fear is the mind killer.

are the hives fatal, if not why not learn to resist the urge to itch..

if society breaks down enough to stop medical supplies, you have bigger problems than an itch.


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm with you Blackcat... I also have big concerns with this. I have asthma... not really bad like some, but debilitating at times. The only over the counter is Asthmanefrin at $50 a pop so I did some research. Try this site for more info: Armageddon Medicine - Survival Medicine | How to be your own doctor when there's no other choice


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a medication that if I go 24 hours without, I will die. 

First off, thank you for starting this thread. I've been approached by others with the same question. Also, there are a lot of people out there that don't prep because they are dependent on medications and have told me they would simply give up and die if SHTF happened. The only thing I can say is stock up as much as possible and if its a prescription medication then you can usually get refills a week (or at least a few days) before you run out. From there, start using the oldest medication first and stack the rest. It will take awhile to build up, but you can generate years worth of medication this way. I have a years worth of medication from doing this. Hopefully I would be able to support my family for a full year until my "D-day" and hopefully law and order will be back to normal.

Unfortunately pharmaceutical companies and the medicine industry does not put this in perspective. I would like to see FEMAs plan about people needing serious life dependent medications (I'm sure this hasn't even been brought to the table).

I'm going to ask my doctors and give them the scenario (what if disaster happened, what would I do) and see if there is anything they can override to get at least another "extra month out" of medication. I've been out of the medical field for some time and I'm not up to date on policies, but hopefully some of the nurses (and/or any doctors on here) on here can chime in?

In regards to your teeth... I know several people who have brushed all their lives and have terrible teeth and some members in the same family that don't and have perfect teeth, so I know where your coming from. and it does make me wonder. My neighbor is a dentist I'll pick his brain about it.

One thing I would continue to find out about is your itching issue. The year is 2014 and they can't figure it out, but they can get down to the single atom of DNA? Sounds like some doctor needs to hustle on this issue. It could be clothes (cotton or synthetics) as well as water. My mothers friend is allergic to treated water and breaks out, so she has a well and gets her water from that to wash (herself and clothes) with.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I accidentally dropped 3 weeks worth of medicine down the drain. I called the Doctor and explained what happened, a refill was called in. Gee I am so clumsy.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Blackcat - you might ask your doctor to do the tests for Sjogren's Syndrome. The itching and sensitive teeth can be symptoms. I have periods where I itch for some time when I know nothing has changed in soap or detergent use, foods etc. that the doctor has said is my Sjogren's. Some of the issues come and go.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We already know that if SHTF in a big way two of our group will not be alive with in 1 year and nothing we can do about it. Medication does not stored long and can not be home made. Sometimes you just have to face facts no everyone will make.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

survival said:


> Unfortunately pharmaceutical companies and the medicine industry does not put this in perspective. I would like to see FEMAs plan about people needing serious life dependent medications (I'm sure this hasn't even been brought to the table).


They are the government. They have a plan for everything.
Sadly, this solution most likely involves large holes in the ground and an ammunition budget.


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> We already know that if SHTF in a big way two of our group will not be alive with in 1 year and nothing we can do about it. Medication does not stored long and can not be home made. Sometimes you just have to face facts no everyone will make.


what are their conditions and medications?


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

Blackcat said:


> The doctors have identified the problem and tell me theres no solution.


The doctor is not always right. What is the problem they identified? There may be diet or environmental solutions.

I would highly recommend visiting Sam's Club or Costco and stockpiling 50 bottles of Cetirizine (generic Zyrtec). They sell 2 packs at Sam's for a great price. The expiration is way longer than stated on the bottle.


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

Definitely refill all prescriptions one week before you "should" have run out of medication. Look at the date printed on your last RX bottle. Call 7 days before and tell them you want to see if your meds will go through. They should. If you don't want to deal with a human try to refill using the automated system or check online. you don't have to pick up the scripts the day you call them in. They will fill them the day you request them and that is the date the insurance company cares about. 

Do this for many months and you will have an advantage.

Another cool thing my doctor does to save money is let me halve pills but she puts the dose on the prescription as 1 tab (not 1/2). It makes it cheaper and it's help me accumulate the important medication.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

You might consider skipping a dose every now and then, or taking a smaller dose every now and then, and stashing a pill here, a pill there until you have a decent supply.

A more drastic approach might be to take a few chem classes and learn how to synthesize what you need. No, I'm not telling you to set up a meth lab, but, depending on the meds, it might be legal to stock the precursors or whatever raw materials they use to manufacture the stuff you need. I would say it's worth looking into anyway.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow more replies and thoughts on this than I expected. LoL kind of half expected to hear its all been covered in depth in some thread someplace. A number of my family members are also in the same medication boat. They also will likely die if the meds run out. In my case its not life threatening. Even if it was theres not a single cell in my body that believes in just giving up without a fight. In my case the lack of meds will be more unpleasant than anything. Ive tried to go without even briefly and it becomes a disfiguring situation. The doctors tested me for about 10 years and are pretty sure they know what it is. It doesnt appear to be allergies... Mind you my allergic immune response is right off the chart. They recently told me the amount of inflammation and damage to some "unknown" allergen is close to causing organs to shit down (so thats ongoing) still they dont think its related. Im currently searching for perhaps plant related antihistamines ? Idk its not normal itching either it feels like being eaten alive by billions of ants.

That issue with the teeth is interesting. Because When I asked I specifically said "could a lifetime of brushing cause this, perhaps removing some natural protective barrier the teeth have ?" They said "its possible" before they brushed it off as more likely genetic.

It would be interesting to know if there are lists of plants or household chemicals and whatnot that can be used as substitutions for other things in a pinch. Ive heard some plants may have an antihistamine effect or parts of some trees can be used in place of yeast to make bread rise, or perhaps theres a natural mineral that can be used in place of the mineral in toothpaste that has sensitivity fighting properties. I dont suppose anybody has heard of any such lists ? If not ... Should we be making some ?

As an interesting side note... A member of my family also a nurse has type 1 diabetes. she was having a hard time keeping the blood sugar levels down so she tried that thing you see online "okra water" we figured it was a bunch of malarkey... But her blood sugar has been the lowest its ever been "almost too low" and its stayed that way for almost a year now with the okra. Just an odd random thought.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NoobMom said:


> what are their conditions and medications?


 Thyroid medication Even with levels need to be tested a couple times a year and adjusted.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I had two other ideas handcuffs and a straight jacket

well there's two reasons for brushing the first is anti-bacterial and the second is whitening. You can try something like cedar leaf cedar trees grow the leaves are any bacterial or also auntie whirling so you could try just chewing some, it also leaves the breath minty. for whitening hydrogen peroxide and baking soda are pretty well no however bear in mind it's all cosmetics so white teeth don't necessarily mean healthy teeth but you try to fight to K by getting rid of the bacteria that will eat away at your Denton cause cavities and gingivitis


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I started a thread on this some time ago, but it kinda died.

Prepper's Herbal


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Baking soda is supposed to be a good sensitive teeth alternative. 
My husband is also in a situation where he needs medication shots to live comfortably, but he doesn't need it to live. His stuff has a good shelf life so we've been getting refill early and Doc has been good about giving us samples to put away. 

If you feel comfortable, talk to your doctor about your concerns. I'm convinced our doctor is a prepper. I ask his nurses every time I go in for things for my med bag and he doesn't flinch when I ask for an extra week of things like antibiotics. I also refill scripts that I may not need anymore but there are still refills on it. You can also ask for an extra script to be fill without insurance at a different than normal pharmacy. Our doctor has done this because my husband travels for work and there are times when he is back and forth enough that we need his meds in both places.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

survival said:


> I have a medication that if I go 24 hours without, I will die.
> 
> First off, thank you for starting this thread. I've been approached by others with the same question. Also, there are a lot of people out there that don't prep because they are dependent on medications and have told me they would simply give up and die if SHTF happened. The only thing I can say is stock up as much as possible and if its a prescription medication then you can usually get refills a week (or at least a few days) before you run out. From there, start using the oldest medication first and stack the rest. It will take awhile to build up, but you can generate years worth of medication this way. I have a years worth of medication from doing this. Hopefully I would be able to support my family for a full year until my "D-day" and hopefully law and order will be back to normal.
> 
> ...


I take daily meds that may or may not be something I can live with out. Been on it since 1993. The crap is over $800 for 90 days and with insurance it down to $160. I really think I could do with out it, but the doctors, 3 of them say no way, Jose.

As far as FEMA or the government, all of us, every last one of us is just a number on some printout. We are statistics, pure and simple. That knowlege is part of the reason I prep. The don't care about the individual. It's all a numbers game to them. In paramedic training we took courses on triage. Examining a persons injuries and deciding on who is so bad they will most likely die, even with medical treatment. Those people would be segregated and be the last to be taken care of. FEMA knows a certain percentage people are going to die in a SHTF event. I would assume that knowing that, FEMA will run a triage on anyone coming into a camp. If the SHTF event is big and bad enough, they could well single out people who would not survive with out their meds and segregate them and give them minimal or no rations so that the greatest majority of those capable of survival will survive. Hell, they may also segregate out the old folks even if they seem in good health.Sucks, but that is what they would have to do to save the majority. If we die, our ID number would be noted on a list on somebody's clipboard for future reference. I feel sorry for all of us, but that's why I prep.

Auntie, who paid for the replacement pills? Was it you or the insurance company?

I think I'm going to try and get rid of my #2 expensive med. I know I won't die with out it and it's $105 for 90 days.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

The insurance company won't let me get my life sustaining medication more than once every 3 months. I buy mine without insurance. Every time i get a cold I go to a walk-in-clinic. I bring an empty pill container from my primary care. I get additional refills along with some antibiotics.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

The pill halfing thing works well, if your doctor is OK with it.

Lots of people did that when Lipitor wasn't generic and was quite expensive. So if the doc wanted 40 mg daily, he'd give you a script for 80 mg "use as directed" effectively giving you 60 days of medicine for a 30 day copay. 

Totally cheating the insurance company...but they screw us enough anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah, insurance companies are dfinitely the biggest problem. Only thing worse is a doc who won't cooperate. The only issue we face now is how to store the stuff so as to maximize the shelf life and potency.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I figure that in a true SHTF no medications will be available long term. I am currently researching possible herbal remedies And a herb garden. Might be the best I can do.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

After the pharmacist talked to the insurance company they paid for it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

One of my meds is 540 cap for 90 day supply. Usually the pharmacy give me a new bottle of 500 plus the 40. As wit most meds like to be stored in cool and dry. and the full bottle comes with an oxygen absorber, so If you can, repack in vac bag or small mason jar with oxygen absorber.


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

Several years ago when I did not have insurance for a time I did take advantage of the "overseas pharmacy" option and order some of my meds that way. The result is that a I have a big container of my main medication that is still about half full. The cost of that big jug was about $35. So its something to look into. Admittedly, the meds I need are not the closely watched kind, where you are going to have a very hard time accumulating much of a reserve. Pain meds in particular are going to be hard to stockpile.


----------



## Awakened_Warrior (Oct 13, 2014)

Yarrow Oil (cheapest on ebay) is super powerful.
My wife has given birth the natural way twice. The second time she started to bleed right after we delivered the placenta. We put one drop under her tongue and all the bleed and cramping completely stopped within 3 minutes. A 3 year old boy we know took a nasty spill and gashed his forehead open, about 2". On a 3 year old, this was a large gash, and a lot of bleeding. This needed stitches, by any measure. Soaked a Qtip in Yarrow Oil and applied directly into the wound. Not only did the bleeding stop, the pain also seemed to dissipate, either that or the bleeding stopping was enough to calm him down to normal within a few minutes... Either way, it was magical. I've got dozens of similar stories, but just order a bottle or two, it really goes a long way. I can get the brand name I use if anyone is interested.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

One cure for minor bleeding is Alum. This is a natural mineral and used to be sold as 'Styptic pencil' for use on shaving cuts. You wet the area and apply a little and bleeding stops.


----------

